# Got your worms Jim!!



## Anonymous (Jun 2, 2007)

We received your worms Friday 6-01. I headed out first thing this morning Sat 6-02 to give them a try. Landed a Large Mouth and a small mouth. Both probably a pound. Here is the sad part  . I did in deed bring the camera. So happy I got a fish with the worms I set the camera on the wrong setting ](*,). It took a short video instead of a picture. The second fish (a small mouth) I got the camera out made sure the settings were correct. Turned on the camera only to see it turn off due to low batteries :evil: ](*,).

Came home got justfishn refilled the camera with fresh batteries. Didn't catch any more fish :roll: I will let justfishn tell you how she did in her own post. I am sure she will be posting soon with her results.


If I knew how to upload a video I would so you could see it. Not the best by video any ways  

<embed width="430" height="389" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="https://vid176.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid176.photobucket.com/albums/w168/rjmodels/fishing pictures 07/S2010066.flv"></embed>


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2007)

Fishnfever,
Im trying to fix the video! I put it in the contest though and it worked!

Bear with me for a minute! 

I fixed it! Damn I'm good!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Jimmy!!! Just remember the video wasn't meant to be video!! It was meant to be a picture. Thought I snapped the picture and just went to rest it on my tackle bag. Got home to only find it was a video ](*,) 

So yea it's a crappy video but it shows the fish that I got on your worms!! The worm of choice this A.M. was the real lite purple (kind of white?) then was the green! Same one in justfishn's post of her catches with your worms!! 



Great job!!!

fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2007)

I know it was meant to be a picture, But I think the video is awesome. LOL!


----------

